# What is it??????



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a large hunk of driftwood in my tank that has some black mold looking stuff growing on it.I just pulled the wood out today to attatch some java moss and noticed this fungus...mold ...stuff it looks like black dryer lint growing on it...Any ideas what this could be? I'll try to get pics within the next day or so.Thx for any ideas.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Its likely algea but a pic would help to positively id it.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As rbp75 said a pic is nessecary for ID...


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

O.K. here are some pics of the stuff growing on my driftwood.Like I said it looks sorta like dryer lint and when you touch it there is about the same consistancy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

remove it. it is most likely some sort of bacteria if it just comes right off.. 
a positive bacteria ID--smell it. if it is bad, it is bacteria.

If it doesn't come off easy, pull it out, and scrub it off with a wire brush


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I scrubbed it all off.Came off real easy and was more or less odorless.Almost looked like black mold when i scrubbed it off.Well anyway its gone now I'll wait and see if it returns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

I would say the it's driftwood rot









BTW, your avi is halarious


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

What is driftwood rot? I just put this peice in like a month ago...Is there a way to stop it and will it effect my tank any?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

zippa said:


> What is driftwood rot? I just put this peice in like a month ago...Is there a way to stop it and will it effect my tank any?


wirebrush it


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> What is driftwood rot? I just put this peice in like a month ago...Is there a way to stop it and will it effect my tank any?


wirebrush it
[/quote]

Boiling works as well.

I've seen this stuff before and as far as I know it's not harmful, just unsightly. That bottom picture almost looks like BBA I've seen in water with higher temps and/or nitrates. 
Whatcha think Dippy? Maybe?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I keep my tank at about 80 degrees.It looks like it may be starting to grow on my plants a little to? I have what looks like fine black hairs growing on some of my plants looks a lot like that stuff,black and hairlike though.I just dosed my tank with algae fix tonight.We'll see what happens i guess.As for what was on the driftwood I washed it off in warm water and it seemed to come off pretty good.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

zippa said:


> What is driftwood rot? I just put this peice in like a month ago...Is there a way to stop it and will it effect my tank any?


wirebrush it
[/quote]

Boiling works as well.

I've seen this stuff before and as far as I know it's not harmful, just unsightly. That bottom picture almost looks like BBA I've seen in water with higher temps and/or nitrates. 
Whatcha think Dippy? Maybe?
[/quote]
that is what it looked like to me as well, but he said that it doesn't have a smell. The stuff is normal in new tanks too. Could be a wierd, clumpy, brown form of thread algea that I've seen. It usually is followed by a thread like BBA


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Is there any difference between "flourish comprehensive growth formula" and the "flourish Excel"? I feed my plants about once a week with flourish and so far my enacarus is growing like crazy.Even with the black stuff startin to grow on it.The swords dont seem to be growing nearly as well but all things in time.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

zippa said:


> Is there any difference between "flourish comprehensive growth formula" and the "flourish Excel"? I feed my plants about once a week with flourish and so far my enacarus is growing like crazy.Even with the black stuff startin to grow on it.The swords dont seem to be growing nearly as well but all things in time.


My opinion is, cut the leaves off from where they grow from that have the black stuff all over them (as long as you leave the most healthy last 3 leaves, you won't kill it) wipe the glass and equipment off, and take out any other algea that you see in there. Check your nitrates, and phosphates, and get them where they should be.

Flourish comprehensive is a micro fertilizer, and excell is a liquid carbon source. Good to hear your plants are starting to grow. Excell most likely will kill algea so that you can figure out why you have algea in the first place
hope that helped


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Never heard of it growing on leaves but only on driftwood. I would suggest taking it out and treating it. Ever since I had that sort of fungus bacteria on the driftwood, my p's started getting diseases. I had to treat my p's everytime and my water was in perfect condition. I think the bacteria can give your p's a disease only if the p is stressed. I had that happen to my p's. It may or may not be the wood fungus but from my experience it looked as if the hairs did that to my p's. Cannot be 100% sure but I just play it safe.


----------

